# dboldouggie's second cycle



## dboldouggie (Dec 17, 2012)

I just joined this site so I am beginning my sixth week of what was suppose to be a dbol test cycle. About me 31 years old 185 second cycle.

I started my cycle with 50mg of dbol ed and 500 mgs of test 2xweek.

After three weeks of eating very clean lots of protein and crabs eating every 2 hours I only gained 6pds. So I dropped the dbol cause it sucks. I continued with the test for about 2 more weeks and was not liking the feeling and the fact that I did not feel like I was fully on gear. Which by week 5 I should have all my esters kicking ass. So last week I switched to a different lab and raised the mg of my test to 550 a week, and I already feel the new gear. I feel way better and I gained 4 pds since I swicthed the gear. Ok so I will keep everyone updated at least once a week. Oh yeah my cycle is for 14 weeks so I have 8 weeks of good growing to do. I also have my ai on hand in case I start getting sides. I also have all my pct as well which I will start 3 weeks after my last pin.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 17, 2012)

dboldouggie said:


> I just joined this site so I am beginning my sixth week of what was suppose to be a dbol test cycle. About me 31 years old 185 second cycle.
> 
> I started my cycle with 50mg of dbol ed and 500 mgs of test 2xweek.
> 
> After three weeks of eating very clean lots of protein and* crabs* eating every 2 hours I only gained 6pds. So I dropped the dbol cause it sucks. I continued with the test for about 2 more weeks and was not liking the feeling and the fact that I did not feel like I was fully on gear. Which by week 5 I should have all my esters kicking ass. So last week I switched to a different lab and raised the mg of my test to 550 a week, and I already feel the new gear. I feel way better and I gained 4 pds since I swicthed the gear. Ok so I will keep everyone updated at least once a week. Oh yeah my cycle is for 14 weeks so I have 8 weeks of good growing to do. I also have my ai on hand in case I start getting sides. I also have all my pct as well which I will start 3 weeks after my last pin.



If you think your gear was bunk, you might add on another two weeks. Make it at least 10 with good gear.  Thing is, it might have been a bit early for you to tell.  Who knows though. Sounds like you're on the right track.  Good growing to ya bro.

Oh and sorry to hear about the crabs.


----------



## dboldouggie (Dec 17, 2012)

Carbs not crabs. Not funny especially since I was asking about itchy nuts in my other thread


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 17, 2012)

Crabs suck, never had em or anything man, but if of get a little comb you can pick em out in an afternoon..


----------



## grind4it (Dec 18, 2012)

For what it's worth; I've never had my test "kick in" in 5 weeks...I'm a late bloomer. It's more like 7-8 weeks for me


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 18, 2012)

grind4it said:


> For what it's worth; I've never had my test "kick in" in 5 weeks...I'm a late bloomer. It's more like 7-8 weeks for me



About the same for me here too.... when I start a long ester like 'e' it's a good 6 weeks for it to kick in.


Respect,
Vette


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 18, 2012)

Just out of curiousity, if you switched labs to a different Test, did you also get your AI's and PCT's from the first lab as well? Food for thought.


----------



## dboldouggie (Dec 18, 2012)

No my ai and pct is from a totally different places then either.


----------



## dboldouggie (Dec 18, 2012)

Well from my first experience test kicked in for my the first time around 4 to 5 weeks. And it was the same lab.


----------



## SHRUGS (Dec 18, 2012)

Well as far as your "crabs" you can just shave one side and set the other side on fire with a match. Then when the little bastards start runnin out to the shaved side you just stab em all with an ice pick! Hope this helps! LMFAO!!! !SHRUGS!


----------



## Jada (Dec 19, 2012)

Looking forward towards ur log and krusty  crabs Adventure


----------



## dboldouggie (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok haven't had much time to update. But I am in at the second pin of my 7th week and things are going great. I'm feeling great ( but super aggressive). I'm starting to see some nice results and I'm going crazy in the gym. Energy level super high. Last week had trouble eating for like twobdays but bb told me to eat fiber before bed and now eating is back to normal. I still havent gotten any sides but I'm still taking the ai to be safe at .6 ed. Got a pip after last pin but I'm pretty sure it was how I pinned, plus no pain no gain right. Besides that I stopped talking to people cause everything that comes out of their mouths is stupid and pisses me off.
Anyways I will continue to post my journey.


----------



## dboldouggie (Jan 13, 2013)

Sup guys, well tomorrow I start week 10. Happy to say since I switched gear I have had an awesome ride great gains strength keeps going up. Nipples starting hurting a little so I upped the aromisan to 12mg ed. Now I feel 100%. Will put up final stats when done.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 13, 2013)

how them nipps doing?


----------



## dboldouggie (Jan 18, 2013)

BB u fucking jinxs me bro. Woke up with some painful nipples. But as usual you come through with some good solid advice. Thanks! Well up dosage of ai see what happens


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2013)

get that letro from MP


----------

